# Snow on my dish.



## K2eoj (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I got the whole promo package and switched to direct tv with the dish. It's  a cold snowy night with lots more comming. I'm up on the roof brushing snow off the dish every hour. What did I miss in the fine print?? Do they have a heated dish for extra $$$? Thanks.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 18, 2006)

You could try waxing it?


----------



## K2eoj (Oct 18, 2006)

CraigFL said:
			
		

> You could try waxing it?



Tnx Craig. I'll try that. K2

Great information on this site. I enjoy reading.


----------



## wienerwater (Oct 18, 2006)

K2...not sure if you an eliptical dish or not, but you can buy a cover that stops snow from gathering on the surface, without screwing up the signal. It seems strange, but are you losing your signal from snow gathering on it, or just the snow coming down, weakening the signal? Up here in northwestern Canada, we rarely have an issue about accumulation, but more from the snow coming down in front weakening the signal, until it lets up some.We don't have much of an upward angle, maybe yours is using more on the elevation.Another thing, who installed it, and did you have a strong signal and quality level, before the snow? Some people get by with a poor/weak signal installation, until the weather socks in.


----------



## K2eoj (Oct 18, 2006)

wienerwater said:
			
		

> K2...not sure if you an eliptical dish or not, but you can buy a cover that stops snow from gathering on the surface, without screwing up the signal. It seems strange, but are you losing your signal from snow gathering on it, or just the snow coming down, weakening the signal? Up here in northwestern Canada, we rarely have an issue about accumulation, but more from the snow coming down in front weakening the signal, until it lets up some.We don't have much of an upward angle, maybe yours is using more on the elevation.Another thing, who installed it, and did you have a strong signal and quality level, before the snow? Some people get by with a poor/weak signal installation, until the weather socks in.



 Thanks WW. This morning there was snow on it but the storm ended and the signal was fine. Last night during the storm there was no reception until i brushed the snow off the dish. Then the snow would accumulate again on the dish until reception was out. Brushed it off and then we were back again. I checked the signal strength this morning and it was above 90%. I didn't know about checking signal strength last night. I'll check into a cover. 

Thanks for the input. Great site. K2


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 19, 2006)

Actually, when i lived in Wisconsin, I waxed my dish right before winter to keep the snow from sticking. Now here in Florida, it's more important to put a chain on it so it doesn't blow away in a hurricane...


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 20, 2006)

Same stuff you use on your ski's or snowboard will work nicely.


----------

